# Should I worry about doe not progressing? pics added



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Sahara has been having real contractions all day and somewhat close together and hasn't done much else.I thought she was pushing a few times cus she was hunching her back like she was trying to push.She lost her mucus plug already.I thought she was having contractions on Sunday but it was here and there and I assumed it was her positioning the kids into birth canal. Should I be getting worried and go in to check things out? She's on day 147


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Should I worry about doe not progressing?*

She could be in early labor...has her udder changed in the last few days?
The main thing I watch and wait for when I see contractions, is the doe laying down and pushing...and the water breaks. If after the water breaks theres no progress with presenting a bubble, I investigate.

If she's eating, drinking and being normal and not seeming in distress to you, I'd give her some time.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Should I worry about doe not progressing?*

Thank you Liz.Her water has not broke that I'm aware of and no bubble yet.That's what I was waiting for before I went in but thought I would ask.She is eating and drinking and acting very affectionate towards me.Before she wouldn't even let me touch her while she's pregnant,now she'll let me feel for her ligs and stands still while I'm petting and talking to her. Her ligs are gone by the way  Looks like another sleepless night
Edited to say:Her udder has filled up last few days and today it has gotten even more so.Soon I hope.The waiting not knowing kills me!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Should I worry about doe not progressing?*

Has her udder changed?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Should I worry about doe not progressing?*

I edited my post to answer that


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Should I worry about doe not progressing?*

If her udder is showing changes and she's being lovey with you, she's getting close! Babies soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Should I worry about doe not progressing?*

Babies soon.... Happy Kidding.... :thumb:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Should I worry about doe not progressing?*

Just went out and checked her cus I couldn't see her to good on my moniter and she was standing with her head against the pen for awhile.No goo yet though and now she is just laying down


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Should I worry about doe not progressing?*

:hug:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Should I worry about doe not progressing?*

Thanks Pam I needed that :hi5: Nervous anxious goat mommy here ray: Come on babies!! :coffee2: I'm gonna try and sleep alittle and I'm hoping she isn't quiet and I sleep threw the whole thing! :hair: She hasn't been to vocal at all and I'm afraid to take my eyes off her :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Should I worry about doe not progressing?*

Your welcome.... :hug:

I am with ya...on the worrying part....we all do.... we can't help it....cause we love our goats... :hug: :wink:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Should I worry about doe not progressing?*

Babies soon! I hope everything goes smoothly. My last doe that kidded had contractions like you described all day long and finally got serious around 11pm and kidded shortly after


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Should I worry about doe not progressing?*

If you ever think there is somthing wrong don't feel afraid to stick two fingers in her to see if there is a kid or bubble there The kid may not be in the right position, or her cervix may not be open enough yet.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Should I worry about doe not progressing?*

Still nothing so I'm going to check her in alittle bit.She hasn't been eating or drinking much today and just laying around so I'm getting even more worried.I have my vet on speed dial just incase.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Should I worry about doe not progressing?*

I wanted to post pictures of her so ya'll could see.Now she wont let me touch her again so can't check her unless I pin her to the wall and I don't want to stress her out :hair:









Contracting








Stretching


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry to keep posting but I'm freaken out.I was able to get her on the stand and check her.With a gloved hand I got 3 fingers in and it's all mushy not hard so I'm assuming she has dialated.Her udder has begun to fill even more but really worried something is wrong.I can't feel babies.I just really hope they are ok  Any ideas?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Usually when the babies are about to be born, you cant feel them because they are in the birthing canal.

Is she starting to push?

I think as long as she isnt pushing and she is acting ok, then she should be fine....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She might not be quite there yet.... if she hasn't started pushing or isn't in any duress....then she is OK and not ready.... :hug:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

ok she isn't acting like she's in distress and no pushing.Never had a doe have contractions this long and worried something was wrong.Thanks to you both


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

she sounds ok.......

Just keep watching her....


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Just an FYI.... that is the BEST picture of stretching I've yet to see! Someone should save that for others who are new to kidding and are trying to understand what stretching & positioning of the kids means.

Great job!

Oh, and she sounds like she's doing just fine to me... I wouldn't worry... (well i would probably worry just like you are :wink: but I do not see any NEED to worry at this point.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you  She's been doing it alot.Never had a doe do it so much like her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I had some of my Does contract all night and part of the Day before she kidded....

Contracting is nothing to worry about... :wink: it is when they start pushing and nothing is happening ...is where the concern starts and that is when... you have to intervene...then you must go in and see what is up...she sounds OK... :hug:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

All does are different. My last doe to kid didn't show any signs. She literally dozed through her entire labor. Didn't yawn, paw, talk, seem uncomfortable, etc. I knew she was in labor because she had no ligaments and if you watched really close you could see some slight tail arching during a contraction. She didn't pant or breathe harder or faster than normal. Then the string of amniotic goo started coming out, her water broke and she started pushing.

The doe I am waiting on this week was a DRAMA queen last year. She didn't have her kids until her ligs had been completely gone for 48 hours, and she acted like she was in hard labor for at least 24 of those. She was making all kinds of noise, staring at the ceiling with a really arched tail during contractions, getting up and down every two seconds, stretching, yawning, pooping and peeing once a minute....she was just hugely agitated and miserable but when she got down and started pushing the birth was textbook. Each goat will act different, but I don't worry until they start pushing and have no progress or if they act like they are in serious distress. Mine may have acted miserable, but she was still snatching mouthfuls of hay every couple of minutes through the whole process and drinking water, so she wasn't super distressed. If they won't eat or drink I check the color of their membranes (eyelids). If they are really pale I will start worrying because they could be anemic and I'd worry about internal bleeding or something. I also would check temperature if they are hugely distressed although it won't be exactly normal in a near birth doe. But yeah, if they aren't super distressed and not pushing yet I wouldn't worry. They can act retarded and stretch and act miserably heavy and grunty for a week or so before kidding.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Did your doe kid yet? I had a kid transverse, this year, scared the crap out of me. Hope everythings ok.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

nothing yet  Her udder is really full and tight and it's the coldest day of the week so I'm expecting her to have them today :doh: I hate the cold and it's 30degrees out right now compared to the 50s and 60s we were just haven ugh!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, I don't know if I missed it somewhere. Do you have a due date? I agree they are all so different, but I would really be watching her. Is she just contracting and not really pushing? If she starts pushing I would really watch her then.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

My other doe Gracie beat her by 2hrs with alittle doeling.Sahara finaly kid with twin bucklings at 7pm.The first born isn't doing well.Him and the little doeling from Gracie are in the house.I am bottle feeding the doeling cus she seems alittle weak and cold and it's freezing out 20 degrees.The buckling is in very bad condition.I have had to tube feed him.I posted concerning this in another topic.Please pray for this little guy.His brother is doing just fine and stayed with mom.There was a third but it died early on in development


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry your little guy isnt doing well. Just last year I had a young buckling who ended up having to be put down. I tried so hard to help him (subQ fluids on the couch with my eyes closed cuz I hadnt gotten any sleep in days, lots of vet visits, etc,) and a week later I had to kill that same little wonderfull boy I had tried so hard to save. It was so hard. I bawled as I put him down. I get tears in my eyes anytime one of our TGS friends has a similar problem. I'm so praying for you and your boy.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

thank you so much and sorry to hear you went threw that.I'm running on 2hrs of sleep,a house full of 7 (2 legged)kids,bottle feeding one 4 legged kid and tube feeding the other.Plus Gracie hasn't passed her placenta totaly and swollen and Sahara sounds if she's in agony and I just don't know what to do


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Just lost Sahara's little buckling  She has one remaining with her and he's doing really well.I wish I knew what happend so it can be prevented next time.Any ideas???


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So sorry you lost your little guy. Unfortunately, it happens, doesn't make it easier, just know we all understand, and mourn with you. She will probably do fine next time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss...  Something may not of been right with the kid internally... that we can't see....



> Sahara sounds if she's in agony and I just don't know what to do


 Take her temp....

Is she eating?

How is she acting?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll get a temp on her in a minute.She is eating drinking fine.Acting sore but that's expected.I seen her hunch her back like she was contracting while I was out doing chores this mornen.I do believe everything came out so I have no clue why should would be doing that.There was 2 live births then placentas and then I bumped her belly and a dead fetus came next with what appeared to be a placenta.It was all in a bubble.Very odd looking  I gave her probios and fresh baking soda.Any ideas what's going on with her? My dh thinks I shouldn't breed her next year but I think it's just a flook.She's a great mom and milker.I need to adjust their diet and maybe grain them more and restock my medical kit.Thank God a friend came out and helped me with some things last night.I had no idea how to tube feed and she shown me also had given them nutri drench and Gracie something to pass the placenta.I have never had this much trouble :tears: It's very discouraging and I have 2 more does to kid next month and I am nervous as heck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do a sniff test ...put on a glove and wipe your finger shallow in the vulva....does it have a foul odor? get a temp...it may be possible that from the dead kid she was carrying....may of started an infection..... :hug:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

She REALLY does not want me messen with her there.I have to have a helper so going back out in a few minutes and haven my hubby hold her for me.The dead kid was very early in development.Almost didn't know what it was till my friend seen it and told me.Everyone is starten to bounce back it seems.Even the little doeling has been out and nursing now! Hubby is callen..back in a few with a temp


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

ok temp is normal and no real foul odor other then goat smell I guess. She must be alright.Gracie on the other hand is very swollen.She is so quiet and hard to tell if she's in pain or not but I gather she is.What can I use for swelling or something to help her? All I have is Asprin


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad her temp is OK.... :thumb: 

If she gets an infection...it will really stink ....believe me ..you will know...they get to the point to where you can smell it when you are standing by them.... so she sounds OK there..... :hi5: 

Get preperation H ... Soothing ... helps discomfort and swelling. 

if she is dehydrated.. give 12cc of Goatade ..2x per day ... make sure.. she stays warm.... :hug: 

Glad you are giving probiotics and baking soda....do that every day....for at least 3 days....you can go longer if you wish....

Is she shivering at all?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok I'll keep giving the probios.Everyone seems fine.Nobody is shivering.The little doeling pulled threw the night in the barn last night.She does much better nursing and Gracie missed her terribly.Gracie has a string of tissue or something coming out of her today.I thought it all came out.Should I pull on it to see if it eases out? I'll do the PH on her.Poor girl.She's such a trooper.She had twins in 09 and did not have this much trouble.I had to help pull the baby out cus she was really straining.That might be why she is so swollen  I didn't reach in but as soon as I seen hooves I grabed ahold and pulled with every push she gave.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink:



> The little doeling pulled threw the night in the barn last night.She does much better nursing


 Aww...I am so glad..... :wink:



> Gracie has a string of tissue or something coming out of her today.I thought it all came out.Should I pull on it to see if it eases out?


 She still has her afterbirth? It isn't good to pull it.... How many hours has it been ...since she kidded?...

Sometimes ...Does can have bad years.....you never know... :hug:

She had a difficult delivery... and sometimes when we have to fight to get them out it is hard on the Doe ...she is swollen because of that....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

For swelling, try using warm Witch Hazel on a soft rag, any drugstore will have it in a pint bottle.

As far as the long string, don't pull on it but you can take a paper towel and sort of break it if it's dragging the ground. It will stick to the paper towel and not you. Also, once you can see it on the towel, it's normal if it's a reddish brown color, if it's greenish gray, you may need to have a vet out to do an antibacterial uterine flush.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok I cleaned both does up today with warm water and soap and rubed alittle peppermint oil on Sahara cus her udder was extremly full and she was hurten.I milked her out enough to relieve the preasure first.She has been like that and I get nearly a gallon just milking her out some! :shocked: I think since she was suppose to have triplets and only has a single on her is why she is producing so much. I spray fight bac on all my girls after milking.Is that harmful to the kids nursing from them?? It didn't say on the can anywhere. Graice did pass her placenta and it was brownish red in color.Nothing more has come out and swelling is going down.Everybody is healing up nicely and I think I can now relax finaly! :ZZZ:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad everyone is doing great.... :thumb: 

I read on another site..that fight bac ... is safe...for kids... and the breeder has no issues with it... :wink:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

To each and everyone of you that has helped me threw this crazy time I want to say THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart.I would be lost without all of you. Even though we lost the little buckling..we do have 2 beautiful bouncing kids and moms are doing great too! SO THANKFUL for all the advice and kind words! :grouphug: 
Here's my little buckling from Sahara.Wish his sires paperwork would have been found.He's got great potential to be someones hersire but instead I guess he's gonna be wethered and used for 4H unless I get another offer









Here's the Nubian/Alpine doeling we nearly lost from Gracie.She's quiet like her momma


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....they are so adorable.....and you are very welcome..... :thumb: :hi5: :hug:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

ah, cute babies. Glad things are settling down for you!


----------

